
Plivo DNS issue - shrey-sinha
https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1hHIGcDQYb7nlL09-K1IOG_6mnVSDIHw_7D62X9RAneE/pub
======
thrownblown
This is EFFING me right now. I use their python lib and since it completely
wraps requests I can't change to their IP addy.
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/plivo.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/plivo.com)
says its up, but I can't get to their page.

I too have had issues with upstream DNS that have rendered my app unreachable
from specific geographic areas.

Super hard to troubleshoot since it usually works for me and
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)
is not helpful.

The only workaround I have found is to VPN to another geographic location that
is working.

